
Extreme haunted house McKamey Manor is a torture chamber, petition says - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/10/30/an-extreme-haunted-house-requires-page-waiver-critics-say-its-torture-chamber/
======
phaus
Its supposed to be more of a mental endurance challenge than a haunted house.
A lot of people that try it are either people that run their own extreme
haunted houses (which are generally nothing like this one) or people into
extreme sports or other challenges that somewhat replicate intense military
training similar to special forces selection. The guy claims some actual
special forces people have gone through it. From the videos and the vague
descriptions it sounds like a SERE school simulator with the exception that in
this case they keep going until you quit and then you get sent home, whereas
in SERE school you definitely "lose" over and over again, but they fully
intend for people to make it through. Also at the manor in addition to the
SERE like torture they seem to focus a lot on making people eat gross stuff or
do gross things kind of like fear factor.

To sign up you have to watch at least 3 hours of videos and then go through an
intense interview process. Don't know if its true but the guy claims that they
tell you everything that they are going to do to you before you start.

Its not for me but unless they are lying about the way it works it seems like
its impossible to not know what you're getting yourself into.

------
foobarian
> The cost of admission is a bag of dog food for McKamey’s five dogs.

> McKamey said he has invested more than $1 million in the attraction,

Something doesn't add up there. Also there seems to be a miles long wait list.

------
mthoms
This guy and his haunted house were covered in "Dark Tourist" (Netflix). The
whole thing seemed more brutal than scary (at least in the traditional sense
of "haunted").

I did get the impression participants were pretty well informed about what
they were getting into though.

------
lbj
So Im sitting here hacking away in Emacs. How does this help me?

~~~
westoncb
You should feel relief that you are only hacking in emacs and not paying to be
tortured by a psychic.

~~~
OrderlyTiamat
M-x doctor could help in this instance, no doubt.

------
westoncb
Yeah... not sure what to make of this. Almost reads like an April Fools'
article.

I just can't imagine a person who would want to take part in this, nor a
person who would want to run it... Then again people intentionally eat ghost
peppers etc. so ya never know.

~~~
Sharlin
Reminds me of the Death Jockeys in _The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect._

~~~
westoncb
lol yep. Incidentally I happen to be reading that right now 0_0

~~~
NetOpWibby
Look behind you... OOGA BOOGA

------
Glosster
It's torture 100%

Very graphic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euy_71_nvCw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euy_71_nvCw)

~~~
starpilot
Wow. So you're letting someone beat you up for a chance at $20k.

------
barbellguy97
Sound like an ad for the movie 'Haunt'? That's exactly the script

------
thewizardofaus
This had got recent attention in the mainstream media. I went down the rabbit
hole of reading about McKamey Manor a couple years ago. It's very very strange
and somethings don't add up.

------
zillazills
Created an account to de-lurk and comment.

McKamey is an actual maniac, the entire extreme haunt community hates him, and
he is a piece of shit. He makes the entire community look bad, and he's the
one that gets all of the press because bizarre sells. People need to stop
outrage-promoting him, full stop.

